# 5 Saroops Of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Thrown Into Well - Destroyed Alcohol Poured On Top



## kds1980 (Aug 19, 2011)

Shri Guru Granth Sahib ji....Beadbi (Insult) udhampur nallaan  near morinda      - YouTube

Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji's Saroop insult Biadabi by throwing them in Well at Udhampur Nalan Morinda      - YouTube


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 19, 2011)

Pak Sikhs protest alleged holy book desecration in India

0
You recommend this
You don't recommend this
Share




Lahore, Aug 19 (PTI) The Sikh community in this eastern Pakistani city held a protest today against the alleged desecration of their holy book in the Indian state of Punjab.

The demonstration, organised under the banner of the Inter-Religious Peace Council, was held outside the Press Club here.

The incident had occurred on the night of August 13 when five copies of the Guru Granth Sahib were allegedly desecrated by unidentified persons in Udhampur village in Indian Punjab.

The protesters here urged the government of India''s Punjab state to arrest those who allegedly desecrated the Guru Granth Sahib.

The protesters waved banners and placards and shouted slogans against Indian authorities for not bringing those responsible for the incident to justice.

They alleged that the incident had occurred in Udhampur village near Morinda town in Rupnagar district of India''s Punjab state.

The protest was led by Pakistan Gurdwara Prabandhak Committee chief Sardar Sham Singh and Sikh leaders like Sardar Mastaan Singh, Taru Singh, Taren Singh, Bishan Singh and Mohindar Singh Khalsa.

Khwaja Asif, a close aide of PML-N chief Nawaz Sharif, too joined the protest.

"We want justice," said Sardar Sham Singh.

Speaking on the occasion, he said the Sikhs wanted to see those responsible for the alleged incident behind bars and put on trial for burning copies of their holy book.

The Indian government should immediately take action against suspects, he added.

http://news.in.msn.com/international/article.aspx?cp-documentid=5378874


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 19, 2011)

*ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਪੰਜ ਸਰੂਪ ਖੂਹ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੁੱਟੇ, ਪੁਲੀਸ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਸ਼ੱਕੀ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਗ੍ਰਿਫ਼ਤਾਰ *

ਮੋਰਿੰਡਾ ਨੇੜਲੇ ਛੋਟੇ ਜਿਹੇ ਪਿੰਡ ਊਧਮਪੁਰ ਨੱਲਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਸ਼ਰਾਰਤੀ ਅਨਸਰ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ 5 ਪਾਵਨ ਸਰੂਪ ਖੂਹ ਵਿੱਚ ਸੁੱਟੇ ਜਾਣ ਦਾ ਦੁੱਖਦਾਈ ਸਮਾਚਾਰ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ। 

ਘਟਨਾਕਰਮ ਦਾ ਨਿਰੀਖਣ ਕਰਕੇ ਆਏ ਸਤਪਾਲ ਸਿੰਘ ਦੁਗਰੀ ਨੇ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਕਿ ਇਹ 12 ਅਗਸਤ ਦੀ ਰਾਤ ਨੂੰ ਇਹ ਘਟਨਾ ਵਾਪਰੀ ਪ੍ਰੰਤੂ ਪਿੰਡ ਵਾਸੀਆਂ ਅਤੇ ਗੁਰੂਘਰ ਦੀ ਪ੍ਰਬੰਧਕ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਨੇ ਇਸਦਾ ਕੋਈ ਨੋਟਿਸ ਨਹੀਂ ਲਿਆ।

ਫੇਸਬੁੱਕ ਰਾਹੀ ਮਾਮਲਾ ਸਾਹਮਣੇ ਆਉਣ ਤੇ ਅੱਜ ਹਰਿਆਣਾ ਤੋਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਸਤਿਕਾਰ ਸਭਾ ਅਤੇ ਹੋਰ ਪੰਥਕ ਜਥੇਬੰਦੀਆਂ ਦੇ ਨੁੰਮਾਇੰਦੇ ਇੱਥੇ ਪਹੁੰਚੇ ।

ਜਦੋਂ ਪੰਥ ਦਰਦੀਆਂ ਵੱਲੋਂ ਪਿੰਡ ਵਾਸੀਆਂ ਅਤੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਘਰ ਦੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਮੈਂਬਰਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਇਸ ਘਟਨਾ ਬਾਰੇ ਪੁੱਛਿਆ ਗਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਇਸ ਘਟਨਾ ਬਾਰੇ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੋਸ਼ੀ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਬਾਰੇ ਦੱਸਣ ਤੋਂ ਇਨਕਾਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ। 

ਲਗਭਗ ਤੋਂ 2 ਘੰਟਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਬਹਿਸ ਮਗਰੋਂ ਜਦੋਂ ਪੰਥਕ ਕਾਰਕੁੰਨਾਂ ਨੇ ਦੋਸ਼ੀ ਦਾ ਨਾਂਮ ਨਾ ਦੱਸਣ ਤੇ ਪਿੰਡ ਦੀ ਪੰਚਾਇਤ ਅਤੇ ਗੁਰੂਘਰ ਦੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਉਪਰ ਧਾਰਾ 295ਏ ਤਹਿਤ ਮਾਮਲਾ ਦਰਜ਼ ਕਰਨ ਬਾਰੇ ਪੁਲੀਸ ਨੂੰ ਆਖਿਆ ਤਾਂ ਪਿੰਡ ਵਾਸੀਆਂ ਨੇ ਸ਼ੱਕ ਦੇ ਆਧਾਰ ਤੇ ਲਖਵੀਰ ਸਿੰਘ ਨਾਮਕ ਨੌਜਵਾਨ ਦਾ ਨਾਂਮ ਲਿਆ। ਜਿਸ ਨੂੰ ਗ੍ਰਿਫ਼ਤਾਰ ਕਰਕੇ ਪੁਲੀਸ ਮਾਮਲੇ ਦੀ ਜਾਂਚ ਕਰ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ।

ਪਤਾ ਲੱਗਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪਿੰਡ ਵਿੱਚ ਇੱਕ ਸਮਾਧ ਹੈ ਜਿੱਥੇ ਹਰੇਕ ਸਾਲ ਪਾਠ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ਼ ਕਰਵਾਇਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ । ਇਸ ਮੌਕੇ ਇਕੱਤਰ ਹੋਏ ਚੜਾਵੇ ਨੂੰ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਗੁਰੂਘਰ ਵਿੱਚ ਲਿਆਉਣਾ ਚਾਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਪਰ ਕੁਝ ਵਿਅਕਤੀ ਇਸ ਸਮਾਧ ਵਿੱਚ ਰੱਖਣਾ ਚਾਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਜਿਸ ਕਾਰਨਵੱਸ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਧਾਨ ਅਤੇ ਲਖਵੀਰ ਦਰਮਿਆਨ ਕੁਝ ਦਿਨਾਂ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਬੋਲ ਬੁਲਾਰਾ ਵੀ ਹੋਇਆ ਸੀ। ਕਿਹਾ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਲਖਵੀਰ ਦੀ ਸਮਾਧ ਵਿੱਚ ਜ਼ਿਆਦਾ ਸ਼ਰਧਾ ਹੈ। 

ਇੱਥੇ ਬੇਅਦਬੀ ਇਹ ਪਹਿਲੀ ਘਟਨਾ ਨਹੀ ਦੱਸਿਆ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਲਗਭਗ ਦੋ ਕੁ ਮਹੀਨੇ ਪਹਿਲਾਂ ਗੁਰੂ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਸਰੂਪ ਉਪਰ ਕਿਸੇ ਨੇ ਝਾੜੂ ਰੱਖ ਦਿੱਤਾ । 

ਲਗਭਗ 50 ਘਰਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ ਇਸ ਛੋਟੇ ਜਿਹੇ ਪਿੰਡ ਵਿੱਚ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਧਾਰੀ ਸਿੰਘਾਂ ਦੀ ਗਿਣਤੀ ਨਾਮਾਤਰ ਹੀ ਹੈ ਅਤੇ ਇੱਥੇ ਡਿਊਟੀ ਨਿਭਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਗਰੰਥੀ ਸਿੰਘ ਮੋਰਿੰਡਾ ਵਿਖੇ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।

*source:* http://www.khalsanews.org/newspics/...1 Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji thrown in well.htm


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for finding the independent verification of this story. We were not going to post as long as the only source was panthic.org. Most appreciated.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 19, 2011)

http://rozanaspokesman.com/fullpage.aspx?view=main&mview=Aug&dview=20&pview=7


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 20, 2011)

as the SGPC EE-LICK-SHUNs get nearer...expect a lot more such news...japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 20, 2011)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> as the SGPC EE-LICK-SHUNs get nearer...expect a lot more such news...japposatnamwaheguru:



It is better to blame the villagers and local gurdwara commitee ,if we have Sikh villages where people have more faith in Samadh's than Guru granth sahib then its better to call these people something else but not sikhs.Even millions of Gurdwara going hindu's are not going to do this type of beadbi of Guru granth sahib and someone did that and entire village was silent.

Just tear 1 page of quran and there will be riots here and there

just kill 1 cow and and mobs will go out of control

Do whatever with GGS or sikh symbols ,sikhs will do nothing


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Chandigarh, Panjab -* UNITED SIKHS has petitioned the Punjab Human Rights Commission (PHRC) to investigate the desecration of five Saroops of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji and other Sikh scriptures in a Panjab village on 12th Aug 2011.

The petition filed through UNITED SIKHS Legal Director, Mejindarpal Kaur, calls upon the Commission to use its power under section 14 of the Protection of Human Rights Act, 1993, to have the desecration case investigated by a special investigation team headed by an officer of Indian Police Service rank for offences of injuring religious sentiments and promoting enmity between religious groups and acts which threaten national integration under sections 295-A, 153- A, 153-B of Indian Penal Code (IPC).

*“UNITED SIKHS had to petition the PHRC because the Punjab Police had to date, more than a week after the sacrilegious incident, only investigated the incident as a mere theft and trespass,” said Gurvinder Singh, UNITED SIKHS’ Chandigarh based lawyer who filed the petition.* You may read the petition here. Voices For Freedom , an international human rights group, which is based in Chandigarh, has also filed a similar petition though its lawyer, Simranjit Singh. 

On the rainy night of 12th/13th Aug 2011, five Saroops of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, the eternal Guru of the Sikhs, were desecrated after they removed from the Gurdwara at Udhampur Nallan, a small peaceful village near Chandigarh, and thrown in a nearby disused well along with other religious scriptures and the Chaur Sahib ( fly whisk). This was discovered by local Sikh women who had come to clean the Gurdwara at dawn, when they saw the unlocked entrance door to the Darbar Sahib, where the congregation gathers to pray in the presence of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji. They then noticed that the Saroops of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji were missing. They alerted the Sarpanch (village head) and the Gurdwara president who gathered the villagers to look for the Saroops. When the rain subsided, the Saroops were found in a nearby disused well along with other missing items. The Saroops were removed from the well and after conducting a religious ceremony of Ishnaan they were restored to the Gurdwara before final rites were performed on 14th August 2011 at Goindwaal Sahib.

“This incident was well planned, where the perpetrator(s) removed from the gurdwara all five saroops of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, the Chaur sahib (fly whisk) and all other religious books and scriptures and threw them in the well nearby making no attempt to hide the items. Further there was no sign of forced entry nor was any golakh money (community donations) or anything of monetary value stolen, save an amplifier system which is hitherto unrecovered.

“This suggests that this was not a simple act of theft. Instead the perpetrators intended to incite the Sikh community and by so doing cause disharmony. Hence it is imperative that investigations are stepped up to investigate the more serious offences of causing religious enmity and jeopardizing harmony,” added Mejindarpal Kaur.

The UNITED SIKHS legal team filed the petition after visiting Udhanpur Nallan to interview the villagers and the Gurdwara President, Kulwant Singh. Our team also met with the Punjab Police investigating team, led by Jarnail Singh.

“The village community is in shock and we pray for forgiveness that this sacrilege took place in our Gurdwara . Until the culprit is found we take full responsibility for the pain that has been caused to the community,” said a tearful Kulwant Singh.

You may read a previous press release on UNITED SIKHS advocacy efforts for religious freedom in Panjab at http://www.unitedsikhs.org/PressReleases/PRSRLS-07-06-2011-00.html

Issued by

Mejindarpal Kaur
Legal Director
International Civil and Human Rights Advocacy 
UNITED SIKHS
Law-india@unitedsikhs.org
+91 9779957973


----------



## Navdeep88 (Aug 22, 2011)

*shudder*


----------



## davinderdhanjal (Aug 26, 2011)

Punjab Radio USA made a program that is worth listening to the full. The contributions made by participators highlighted the issue further.
There is also an exhibition on Golden Temple Amritsar in London by UKPHA where Mr. Toor explained that on the temple parkarma there used to be buildings where Sikhi was researched and taught to local and foreign scholars and those buildings were demolished by Akali group in 1945 - why? Are we really blind not be able to see the problem!
http://www.facebook.com/PunjabiRadio?sk=wall&filter=2


----------

